# word on boots



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Have you tried either of them on? Awesome boots are only awesome when they fit right, because if they don't you will be in awesome foot pain. Go to your local shop and try a bunch of boots on, or find ones you like and then try them on and buy whatever fits best and still has your desired stiffness (Don't buy DC Park boots if you don't do park, because they will suck on everything else - very soft.)

On a side note I'm very happy with my 32 Lashed.


----------

